# .17hmr .22/.22 mag setup



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

right now im trying to decide how i want to set up my .22 and .22 mag so i am wanting to see how everyone else is doing there set up


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

What do you mean by set up?


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

blowgunner 62 are you the blowgun hunter that has the web site 
i mean like what kinda scope or a for instance a sling and a bi pod with a wenzel scope


----------

